# Second try for squirrels



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Picture of romio & juliet

Romio and Juliet our Squirrel monkeys...

Settling in back home..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love squirrel monkeys and it makes me very sad to see a photo taken of me about 45 years ago posing with one in a department store:bash:
Im so glad this practise has been stamped out


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I love squirrel monkeys and it makes me very sad to see a photo taken of me about 45 years ago posing with one in a department store:bash:
> Im so glad this practise has been stamped out


Yea totaly agree with you..

The thought of pulling teeth etc and even druging to get to perform for human
entertianment makes me sick..

Theyre beautifull animals with more to apreciate than getting picture with them,

Juliet is bit more settled to humans than romio..

He grabs treats etc and runs..

She will come to shoulder andstroke her while getting trears..

Dont quite know if she enjoys it though...

Maybe just puts up with it..


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

They are beautiful. I love squirrel monkeys.

Is there dietry/ care needs much different to marmies


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Indicus said:


> They are beautiful. I love squirrel monkeys.
> 
> Is there dietry/ care needs much different to marmies


More protien.....

Few different items 

They dont box for the night etc...

Bit more work but still very similar..

Hope this makes sense..


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

They are amazing Peter. Love squirrel monkey. One day hope to keep them myself. Are they the same age? As the one closest in the pic looks older... They are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Peter, Im glad you posted the pic! I am just off to wipe away the drool from my chin! :lol2:

Seriously, they are beautiful animals, I bet your chuffed to have them back home.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> They are amazing Peter. Love squirrel monkey. One day hope to keep them myself. Are they the same age? As the one closest in the pic looks older... They are so beautiful!!!


Males a bit older Matt..

He needs building up a we bit and conditioned better..

Hense thats why they are back home...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks for sharing Peter, Im glad you posted the pic! I am just off to wipe away the drool from my chin! :lol2:
> 
> Seriously, they are beautiful animals, I bet your chuffed to have them back home.



Yea deffo mate..

Can work on conditioning now..(get looking better)

They had ruby shoes on clicking there heels:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

what a lovely pic they are beautiful peter :flrt:


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

these are beautiful, just out of interest what is there price range?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

jack clutter said:


> these are beautiful, just out of interest what is there price range?


Im Scottish mate you dont discuss money with a Scotsman:lol2:

They are reaching silly money at the moment...

I know a pair that 3 weeks ago went for £17000

But even £1000000 wouldnt get anyone these..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Im Scottish mate you dont discuss money with a Scotsman:lol2:
> 
> They are reaching silly money at the moment...
> 
> ...


Well Im due to win the lottery this week Peter, so I'll give you a call then.....

:lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well Im due to win the lottery this week Peter, so I'll give you a call then.....
> 
> :lol2:


Yea sounds good Colin..

Aint got anything to sell,,
BUT ALL DONATIONS :welcome:..:lol2:

Its a strange thing about humans,,,especialy the other side of the border..

HOW MUCH:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Yea sounds good Colin..
> 
> Aint got anything to sell,,
> BUT ALL DONATIONS :welcome:..:lol2:
> ...


I'll be sure to remember my friends Peter! : victory:

:lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I'll be sure to remember my friends Peter! : victory:
> 
> :lol2:


Can i expect a white chi next week then Colin...:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Can i expect a white chi next week then Colin...:lol2:


One of each colour Peter! :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my best friend as a kid had one... so i got to hang out with it all the time.

it was great... no problems at all...

i remember them when i backpacked in corcovado, costa rica... 

a favorite of mine.:2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> One of each colour Peter! :lol2:


iLL BE SITTING AT THE POST BOX.
MONDAY MORNING MATE:lol2:

Just back from vets..

Romio had broken tooth..

Removed,,antibiotics and pain killers..

But thats the joys....

Poor mite even i hate sore teeth and im 6/4


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> iLL BE SITTING AT THE POST BOX.
> MONDAY MORNING MATE:lol2:
> 
> Just back from vets..
> ...


Well if the parcel is bouncing about & yapping, you know its from me! : victory:

Your 6/4 years old? huh? :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well if the parcel is bouncing about & yapping, you know its from me! : victory:
> 
> Your 6/4 years old? huh? :lol2:


6FT 4INCH::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> 6FT 4INCH::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Snap, me too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Snap, me too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


My wife just read this post and she said better tell Colin thats with heels on.

Dont quite understand but shes laughing..

I must be bit thick..:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> My wife just read this post and she said better tell Colin thats with heels on.
> 
> Dont quite understand but shes laughing..
> 
> I must be bit thick..:lol2:


Ask Bernadette what type of heel? :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Romeo and Juliet starting to get the happy yellow back..

Romeos coat is statring to get back to condition as well


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Stunning!! I'm sure they asked if they could come and live with uncle mat and jon. Lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking good Peter! :2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad they are getting back into good condition :2thumb:

You must be pleased with their progress :2thumb:

Well done 

Neil


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

looking good peter, only thing thats bugging me is where have they been, not inportant but you know curiosity and all that lol


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*squirrels*









Romeo eating as usuall-big difference from last picture.







Juliet eating as well...Nursing a big round belly.(fingers crossed it goes ok)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ooo, would that be a fat belly as in babies??? :mf_dribble:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo, would that be a fat belly as in babies??? :mf_dribble:


Sure would be Colin....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Sure would be Colin....


Ooooo, how exciting!!!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Peter you and your stunning primates. Fingers crossed for wee ones. There is nothing cuter than a baby SM. 

So when can I move in?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nix said:


> Peter you and your stunning primates. Fingers crossed for wee ones. There is nothing cuter than a baby SM.
> 
> So when can I move in?


I have a spare inclosure at the moment Nix.
Inside heated to 80deg and a nice big outside area..:lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> I have a spare inclosure at the moment Nix.
> Inside heated to 80deg and a nice big outside area..:lol2:


Fantastic, I like it warm. What is the rent and when can I sign the contract  ? :lol2:

What is going in there peter?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nix said:


> Fantastic, I like it warm. What is the rent and when can I sign the contract  ? :lol2:
> 
> What is going in there peter?


Cotton tops at the moment i think....
Still toying with what to do...
Are you asking too see who you will be sharing with..LOL


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Absolutely! I need to bring the right (healthy) bribery with me for my future housemates


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Those are adorable :flrt: fingers crossed for babies : victory:. Where had they been if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

samurai said:


> Those are adorable :flrt: fingers crossed for babies : victory:. Where had they been if you don't mind me asking?


Elsewhere,,we tend to have exibits elsewhere and house with other breeders etc.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

are these suposedly dangerous wild animals?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> are these suposedly dangerous wild animals?


Squirrel Monkeys were on the Dangerous Wild Animals listing up until October 2007, but were taken off along with a few other species, such as Coatimundi, Raccoons & Emu.


----------

